# Performance enhancement and joint pain



## Jackstups (Apr 1, 2021)

I have been doing an HRT dose of Test Cyp for three years now. I'm just getting back into the gym and I was thinking about adding a little deca to my regimen as a performance enhancer and help with joint pain. My question is what dosage and at a low dose can I run it all the time or would I still cycle it? I was thinking 200ml split into 2 injections along with my Test Cyp.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 1, 2021)

It's fairly common for guys to run 100mg ew for joint health


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 1, 2021)

Do you currently have joint pain? If not, I'd wait to see if you do before adding additional compounds.


----------



## Jackstups (Apr 1, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Do you currently have joint pain? If not, I'd wait to see if you do before adding additional compounds.



Yeah, shoulders, elbows, and hips. I've been in construction for a long time everything hurts lol. Does deca help with back and neck pain or just joints?


----------



## Jackstups (Apr 1, 2021)

creekrat said:


> It's fairly common for guys to run 100mg ew for joint health



200 is to much?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 1, 2021)

Jackstups said:


> Yeah, shoulders, elbows, and hips. I've been in construction for a long time everything hurts lol. Does deca help with back and neck pain or just joints?



Not sure about that. I would defer to someone here with more knowledge.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 2, 2021)

Jackstups said:


> 200 is to much?



I would start with 100 and see what happens. Some report getting relief from 50 and some say they need a little more than 100. I've heard of people doing 200. Personally I use 100/week. Everyone is different so there's no straight answer.


----------



## Jin (Apr 2, 2021)

Jackstups said:


> 200 is to much?



yes. It’s too much of all you need is joint support. The idea is to take the minimum dose for relief.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 2, 2021)

100mg of deca works fine!


----------



## Send0 (Apr 2, 2021)

Not compound related... I have joint pain, so I decided to work with a sports PT. They do soft tissue work, and mobility circuits to help with my joint health.

Its amazing that after 3 weeks my joints are feeling pretty nice, considering I initially thought the excercises they had me doing were total BS. I'm not saying everyone will have my experience... only saying it's another option people may want to try before they throw in a wet compound for joint pain.


----------



## nicocujo (Apr 5, 2021)

I take 100mg per week. It helps.


----------



## creekrat (Apr 5, 2021)

Question to the OP.  Are you using an AI while on TRT and what was your E2 levels the last time you had bloodwork?  If you are on an AI for TRT dosages it is possible you may have crashed E2 which would most definitely contribute to joint pain.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 6, 2021)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7108994/

This is a study about exactly what you want to do. It's a quick read and my be worth looking at.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 7, 2021)

The issues will come right back when u drop deca.  But for a short period you will get some relief


----------



## Send0 (Apr 15, 2021)

I've also read that nandrolone can weaken tendons and make them less flexible; making them susceptible to injury. I admit I've not investigated this in detail yet, but here is an abstract that touches on the topic.

Does anyone have any better studies? And does anyone know if this is true, but is dose dependent (i.e. cycle doses of Deca = bad for tendons, versus very low dose = therapeutic, versus any dose will weaken tendons)?

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/20673248/


----------



## henry954 (Apr 24, 2021)

I am jacks complete lack of surprise....... My forearms are killing me. Its like tennis elbow but not so severe. It only hurts when my arms move. lmao. Im willing to experiment tho


----------



## OldeBull1 (Apr 26, 2021)

My doc has me on 30mg/week of Deca, along with 200mg weekly Test Cyp. The Deca is for immune boosting and anti-inflammatory purposes. I don't think I am getting much from 30mg.


----------

